# factory stereo removal on 2004 frontier XE



## vtfrontierxe (Nov 9, 2006)

Wondering if there is any tricks to this, I have had problem in the past with breaking a tab and the fit is never right again. I can see the two screws at the bottom, anything else, jsut pry out? I'm talking about the panel covering the radio of course. I am adding an in line ax port for the radio. FM Modulators jsut aren't doing it for me. 

Also anyone ever mount their XM infront of the map lights above the rear view mirror? Seems like a good spot for the sportscaster XM i have. I could get power from the lights and run the antenna down to the dash. Just a thought. Thanks for any info.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. Did you get this done?

My '04 service manual says:

1. Remove shift bezel -- Remove MT and transfer case shift knobs (if equipped).
2. Remove cluster lid -- Remove 4 screws and disconnect harness connectors.
3. Audio unit -- Remove four screws and disconnect harness connectors.

The four screws in #2 are the obvious ones below the air bag light and switch and there are two more that look to be behind the shift console. Also, after the screws are removed, the "lid" looks to be held in with four metal retaining clips (that I think you just pull outward to get loose); one each on either side of the backside of the lid at the round fan/ac/heat controls and one on each of the bottom corners of the radio.

I hope that's somewhat clear & helpful.


----------



## vtfrontierxe (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks so much. I have not done this yet, but it is one of the first things i will do. I have a Creative 30 GB player that i want to play and the fm modulators i've found jsut can't get the best signal. I might have to change the head unit, hopefully not. Thanks again.


----------



## omegatotal (Oct 1, 2004)

to avoide extra headaches dont turn your truck on with the airbag light/switch disconnected, otherwise u will have to do the reset on that


----------



## vtfrontierxe (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys, i removed it last week an put in a new head unit, i needed a aux input for my mp3 player and XM. Thanks for the input.


----------

